# Notebook-Ratenzahlung mit niedrigen Zinsen?



## Suchfunktion (20. Januar 2005)

*Help: Notebook-Ratenzahlung mit niedrigen Zinsen?*

Hallo leute,
ich bin kurz davor mir ein Notebook zu kaufen,
allerdings werde ich es in raten kaufen muessen, da ich in der ausbildung nicht genug kohle zusammenkriege um es bar zu zahlen und dringend in naechster zeit eins brauche.

Jetz zu meiner Frage:
Welche Haendler empfehlt ihr mir?
Wo gibt es niedrige Zinsen?
(Also ich finde 11% schon zuviel   )

Also bitte alles hereinschreiben womit ihr gute (und guenstige) erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Also ich dachte so an ein Toshiba Satellite oder so, da die meisten anderen preis/leistungs-maessig zu teuer sind fuer mich.
Naja is ja auch egal welches/r notebook/hersteller, sonst wird aus dem thread hier nen kampf um den besseren notebookhersteller 

Auf jeden fall dachte ich da so an eine 12-monatige Finanzierung und das notebook so um die 1000-1200euro..

Also dann vielen dank schonmal und   

Tschuuuuuss..


P.S.:
Sorry wegen rechtschreibung, aber meine tastatur spinnt etwas da sie in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich mir heute keine neue mehr kaufen kann (keine zeit). danke.


----------



## Sway (20. Januar 2005)

Da wirst du leider in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen. 8 bis noch viel mehr % wirst du auf den Tisch legen. Ich weiss ja nicht wie das heute aussieht, aber ein Kleinkredit von rund 1000€ wird dir sicherlich deine Bank geben (selbst wenn du in der Ausbildung bist). Die Zinsen liegen meisst niedriger als bei den Händlern selbst.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

Schon an Leasing gedacht ?
Dann zahlst Du auch etwa 100Euronen im Monat, bekommst das Flaggschiff, und tauscht es
jederzeit gegen das Neueste aus..

Der Preisverfall von Elektrokrams ist so krass, dass Du in nem Jahr immer noch ein
Laptop abzahlst, dass gebraucht nur etwa die Hälfte kosten wird.

Ich würde PC-Zeuges nie auf Kredit oder in Raten kaufen.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Sway (21. Januar 2005)

Als Privatmensch lohnt sich das nicht wirklich. Man zahlt immer den Festbetrag, über Jahre hinweg. Und gehören tut einem das am Ende doch nicht. Für Firmen die wohl beste Möglichkeit, für Privatmenschen ist ein Kleinkredit um einiges besser.


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

Ja  Verständliches Argument..

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. Januar 2005)

Na ob die sparkasse da mitmacht? 

Mh was empfehlt ih? (Sparkasse)
Haltet ihr dispo fuer angemessen?

//Nachtrag:
Bin halt noch inner ausbildung und will das ding in 12 monaten abbezahlt, bzw. den kredit abbezahlt haben.
Wieviel Zinsen hat dispo @ sparkasse? weiss das jemand?
(beispiel: 1200euro auf 12monate verteilt -> wieviel zahle ich eigentlich dann wirklich)


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2005)

:grunz...eigentlich geben die nur kredite raus, wenn Dein monatliches Einkommen
das unterstreicht.. Ausbildung...hui, ich weiss nicht....
Am ehesten werden sie sich auf "Dispo-erweitern" einlassen.

Dein Geld "bewachen", dafür ne Gebühr eheben, Dir Dein Geld leihen, und dafür nochmal
kräftig absahnen...

mfg chmee


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. Januar 2005)

Naja auf jeden fall weiss ich, das viele andere auszubildende nen dispo von 1500haben/hatten.

Aber hab mich ma informiert und finde 17% beim dispo zuviel  

Naja faellt euch sonst noch was ein?


----------



## Sway (21. Januar 2005)

Sprich einfach mit deinem Bankmenschen darüber. Die können was regeln. 
Wenn du bei der HausBank nicht das Geld bekommst, wird dir Mediamarkt und co auch nix geben können.


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. Januar 2005)

Mh fuehrt wohl kein weg drum rum  

Jo danke fuer eure tipps, werd mich nochmal schlau machen..


----------

